# Cannot connect to any Minecraft Servers



## Yabanko (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm have trouble with the Multiplayer portion of Minecraft. I can play on Singleplayer just fine but it won't connect to any servers! I keep getting the following message:

"Minecraft failed to connect to the server. Connection timed out."

Is there any way to force Minecraft to connect? I already did port fowarding for the game so I'm not sure what the stupid problem is. Someone please help me so I can force Minecraft to finally connect to a server.

I'm using an iMac with an OS X 10.8.2 operating system.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Let's check to make sure that the ports are opened correctly. Download and install the PF Port checker to check the ports that you forwarded.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

After doing what Jason said, temporarily disable your firewall and try connecting to help narrow down the issue.


----------



## Aceconklin (Oct 18, 2012)

Did you update minecraft and then you couldn't get into the servers?


----------

